# How to grease recessed zirc fitting on Bob's Jackplate



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Bob's jack plate on my HPX-T and am having a hell of a time getting a standard grease onto the fitting/nipple that's on the side of the plate. It's really tough to get to. 

I only have a 1-1/4" inch gap to work with between the fitting and the edge of the sponsons coming off the transom.

I tried one of those 90deg couplers like the one pictured below, but the problem is that the nipple is recessed in the side of the plate so it won't latch on. 

How the hell do you grease this thing? Any suggestions on different coupler ideas would be most appreciated.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Might Try a grease needle, at very least raise it to max height & pack channel w grease from underneath. motorcycle chain lube has good clinging properties for an aerosol . Bobs jp are pretty bulletproof. Good luck


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Lumax-LX-1404-Silver-Degree-Coupler/dp/B000MS5T42


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Don't waste you time with grease fittings. The best thing is to clean out the tracks of the old grease with a rag and spray water resistant silicone all down the tracks and be generous. Just re-apply as needed.

I have found with the grease that overtime it builds up with dirt and debri and will eventually make it harder on the hydraulic jack to raise the jack plate.




BVBFly said:


> I have a Bob's jack plate on my HPX-T and am having a hell of a time getting a standard grease onto the fitting/nipple that's on the side of the plate. It's really tough to get to.
> 
> I only have a 1-1/4" inch gap to work with between the fitting and the edge of the sponsons coming off the transom.
> 
> ...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I had the same issue with my old boat that had a Bob's. I just did what @State fish rob says, raise it all the way up, clean off old grease, rub on new grease and then go up and down a couple times. It doesn't take that much grease anyway.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Lumax 90 Degree Coupler?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a "97 Bob's Flats Jack Plate. I never know if the grease gets in the nipple so i put grease on my finger and put it in the tracks and jack it up and down. I think the water proof silicone may work too


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call Bob


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was being serious. Bob’s Machine Shop has excellent customer service and actually answers the phone. I’m sure they have run into this issue, they’ve been making jack plates for a long time. That 90 degree fitting would likely work great. If it has grease fittings theg are there for a reason. Clean and grease it about once or twice a year depending on frequency of use.


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your input. I went the waterproof silicone lubricant route and seems to be working nicely.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've been in Bob's a couple of times. quite an operation they've got going there. when I had my low water pick up nosecone done I asked them how much to do a simple machine shop task and they said, sorry all we do is build jack plates and do nosecones. I said why are you called bobs machine shop then? I got a shrug.


----------

